# Blast gate position



## VillenStudios (Feb 18, 2021)

I am getting ready for a blast gate count, ...I will have a manifold at my mobile bench with a flex hose coming from the ceiling...that hose coming from the ceiling will be coming off a Y that will lead to my drill press station one question I have is do I need to place a blast gate(s) at the Y?

Okay I lied I just thought of an additional question...

Was debating at which point to reduce from 4 to 2.5? Should I reduce at the Y the blast gate the two paths?


Running a WEN 3401 5.7-Amp 660 CFM Dust Collector with 12-Gallon Bag

I am not a Pro, just hobbyist and maybe small craft shows...

Mark


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

You should have blast gates on each machine. How many gates can you have open at once?

I'm getting ready to go from 5", to 4" down to a 3" for a bandsaw

I just finished running a 4" to the RAS and sanding station.


----------



## VillenStudios (Feb 18, 2021)

Will have 7 total, 6 machines and a loose hose, 5 will be at a manifold at the bench and two for drill press and loose

I think I maybe should reduce before the Y...do I blast gate the two paths then for each tool? Here is kinda where I'm going with it


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldn't reduce anything till I had to..


----------



## VillenStudios (Feb 18, 2021)

Rebelwork said:


> I wouldn't reduce anything till I had to..


Then I'll do it right before the Y, since I have two paths from Y should I Blast 2 there for each path then at each tool? Feels like I should...


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

VillenStudios said:


> Then I'll do it right before the Y, since I have two paths from Y should I Blast 2 there for each path then at each tool? Feels like I should...


I think what Rebelwork is saying is don't reduce at all until just before the tool if possible. I have a 4" run that's similar to your's, just not as many tools on mine as you have on your run. I keep it 4" to the Y's right by the tool, install a 4" blast gate on the other side of the 4" Y and then reduce if necessary.

Most of the tools you mentioned can benefit from two dust collection hoses. Your table saw probably has dust collection in the cabinet but you can add collection on the top of the table at the blade. Most bandsaws have two dust collection ports. Router tables often have dust collection at the device and in the fence. After my 4" blast gates most of my runs go into a 4" to dual 2 1/2" splitter that then allows two hoses to be connected to each tool where appropriate.

I'd also replace the T connection for the branch that goes to your drill/vac and use a Y or two 45 degree connections instead.


----------



## VillenStudios (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks guys, the original was based on turning from the dust collector and come down the center of the ceiling...I decided a L shape would work best, following along the wall instead. This would give me more space for 4" pipe and reduce for the sections that would be directly overhead... I think this new set up would work...just not 100% on the blast gates


----------



## VillenStudios (Feb 18, 2021)

Not working with a ton of space 8' x 16"ish... going to lose a bit of headroom when the floor goes down


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure how much you'll get on 2.5.. 2 4" line open is typical. When reduced you may only get enough from one line...


----------

